# June Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!



## Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

The theme for June is:



_Nature_​ 

Rules, as usual:

- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*

Highlighted this last bit, because we would like more people voting on  the challenges...(and entering, of course. Everyone's welcome, whatever  photo-taking device you might have).

Remember: Photographs to be posted in this thread, discussion should be reserved for the June Discussion Thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Wybren (Jun 3, 2011)

My entries for the month


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 4, 2011)

A dandelion seed that I brought indoors with me on my trousers!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 6, 2011)

Rapeseed, the fields are full of this now.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 8, 2011)

From The Top of the Tree


----------



## Talysia (Jun 8, 2011)

My first entry:


----------



## alchemist (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## alchemist (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Mouse (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 17, 2011)

From Horace's Seat


----------



## chrispenycate (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I don't have a way to put it full size yet…

Rebirth.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## J Riff (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Erin99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Haven't entered in a while, but here goes:


----------



## Talysia (Jun 26, 2011)

My second entry:


----------



## StormFeather (Jun 27, 2011)

My first offering this month:


----------



## StormFeather (Jun 27, 2011)

And my second:


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 27, 2011)

Real big fish.






Chasing the ladies.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Culhwch (Jun 28, 2011)

Entries are now closed and the poll is open: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/532393-poll-june-photography-challenge.html


----------

